# Locomotive Lash-up



## tony2011 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there a way to lash up multiple locomotives to actually have the extra power to pull more cars?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see that being done with digital control, I see discussions of it in DCS threads. I've never tried it using my trains. I see it discussed for Lionel Legacy engines, don't know if I can do it with the TMCC engines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a thread using TMCC: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/54860292/m/4492934207

Here's a tutorial on using TMCC with a lashup: http://www.coilcouplers.com/tmc/tmclash.html


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn,
http://www.coilcouplers.com/tmc/tmclash.html
That is one usefull link.
OK some one bring on the O gage's I'm ready!
If only someone would only do that for the DCC Systems out there it would make life so much easier!
Lashup = MU = Consist ? Yes?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw something about a lashup using DCC in my search, but I figured we were talking O-gauge, so I didn't save it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tony2011 said:


> Is there a way to lash up multiple locomotives to actually have the extra power to pull more cars?



It is not that hard to make your own hookups.

Check out this thread, a blast from the past,:thumbsup:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2589


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, hooking them together is the easy part, keeping them from fighting each other and spinning their wheels is harder.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, hooking them together is the easy part, keeping them from fighting each other and spinning their wheels is harder.



you put the strongest horse in the lead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

So it can drag the others along?   I'll put this one up front, it has enough wheels that it should be strong. It also weighs a TON.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> So it can drag the others along?  I'll put this one up front, it has enough wheels that it should be strong. It also weighs a TON.


is that a coupler on the front?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> It is not that hard to make your own hookups.
> 
> Check out this thread, a blast from the past,:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2589


Did you see that T-Man poem in the link? What a hoot! Good fun!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No coupler on the front, it has an electrocoupler on the back. The "nub" on the front actually appears to be a small faux coupler.

The engine is like new, but the traction tires have dried up and the battery is dead, so I have to order a few parts to use it.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

big ed said:


> you put the strongest horse in the lead.


run it like the UP did the DDA40X Centennials... 
"The Centennials high power and the traction motor advanced excitation allowed them to accelerate trains up to speed more rapidly than any other power on the UP. When older GP-30s, GP-35s, or GP-40s were MU’ed in front of a DDA40X, the Centennial would often be pushing the smaller power as it accelerated the train, leaving the GP with a dented walkover plate." 

Bachmann review


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No coupler on the front, it has an electrocoupler on the back. The "nub" on the front actually appears to be a small faux coupler.
> 
> The engine is like new, but the traction tires have dried up and the battery is dead, so I have to order a few parts to use it.




I don't think I ever saw a steam loco with a coupler on the front. I wonder why they put that there on your engine?

Did they ever make a steam loco with a coupler on the front?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind I answered my question.

I never took notice before.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, I've seen switchers with couplers on both ends. As to why this one has it, I couldn't say. It's just part of the molding, and it's about 1/2 the size of the standard couplers.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Learn something every day.

I never noticed them on the front.
Theres a bunch more.

another,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess they couldn't make up their mind if they wanted it there, so they made it half sized.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can see switchers having them, but the ones I posted above are far from being called a regular switcher.

Those are some big locomotives.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I have seen a Lionel large scale engine with a front coupler as well, just don't know where I saw it. Obviously, it was probably one the thousands of eBay listings I've looked at...


----------

